# Emma Watson: „Meine Haare gehörten Hermine!"



## Mandalorianer (22 Nov. 2010)

*Der wahre Grund für ihre Kurzhaar-Frisur
Emma Watson: „Meine Haare gehörten Hermine!"​*

Als Emma Watson (20) ihre schönen langen Haare abschneiden ließ, waren viele Fans geschockt. Einige meinten, sie sehe aus wie ein Junge, konnten ihrer neuen Frisur also überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. Ihrem Erfolg als Model tat der neue Schnitt aber keinen Abbruch, ganz im Gegenteil: Sie schmückt mit der Kurzhaarfrisur viele Magazin-Cover.

Jetzt spricht die Harry Potter-Darstellerin über die radikale Trennung von ihrer dunkelblonden Mähne. „Meine langen Haare waren Hermines Haare. Ich war die ganze Zeit dazu gezwungen, sie zu behalten. Nach den Dreharbeiten konnte ich mich endlich von ihnen befreien“, so die britische Schauspielerin laut femalefirst. Sie fühle sich nun einfach sexier, schließlich ist sie nicht mehr die kleine Zauberschülerin, sondern eine erwachsene Studentin. Das merkte auch Daniel Radcliffe (21), als Emma ihn beim gemeinsamen Dreh einen heftigen Kuss gab.

Das Kapitel „Hermine“ ist also abgeschlossen. „Sie war eine gewaltige Last, die ich mit mir herum trug. Ich fühle mich auf einmal sehr leicht“, so die hübsche Britin weiter. Und das liegt wohl auch an dem Verlust ihrer langen Haare, den sie zu keiner Zeit bereut habe

*Ich find Ihre kurzen Haare Klasse :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## willbilder (22 Nov. 2010)

Ich fand sie sah mit langen Haaren besser aus, aber im Endeffekt muss es ja ihr gefallen und nicht allen anderen.


----------



## Q (22 Nov. 2010)

alle Haare weg   :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Nov. 2010)

Mir gefällt sie nun gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2010)

Ich find sie toll, auch mit kurzen Haaren


----------



## yeahaaa (23 Nov. 2010)

Mit Langen Haaren sieht sie aber besser aus.
Die Kurzhaar Frisur ist solala. Aber trotzdem ist sie immer noch sexy ;D.


----------



## hoppel4711 (24 Nov. 2010)

Die kurzen haare gefallen mir gar nicht


----------



## spiceboy75 (24 Nov. 2010)

die kurzen Haare find ich einfach Toll :thumbup: Emma ist und bleibt mein Traumgirl


----------



## Dachkralle (18 Okt. 2014)

tolle geschichte.


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

She looks older with short hair. Much Better


----------

